# just after login i start at root



## graudeejs (Dec 29, 2008)

When i enter login and passwd and hit enter

```
Dec 29 10:30:03 killasmurf86 login: _secure_path: cannot stat /home/killasmurf86/.login_conf: Permission denied
No home directory.
Logging in with home = "/".
```

needless to say, it pisses me of, that i start not at /home/username, but at /

If i just type cd, it's bring me to my real home, but that's annoying.


Can anyone give me a tip, how to solve this.....
I have no idea what's causing it.

Note:
in fstab i mount root and /usr as ro, but that shouldn't matter

EDIT:
it's not just for me, it's for other users as well on this PC


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Dec 29, 2008)

Check the permissions of your home directory and ~/.login_conf.

To restore permissions:

```
# chown -R killasmurf86:killasmurf86 /home/killasmurf86
# find -type f /home/killasmurf86 -exec chmod 644 {} \;
# find -type d /home/killasmurf86 -exec chmod 755 {} \;
```

This will cause problems for some files/programs thought (i.e. ~/.gnupg).


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 29, 2008)

Carpetsmoker said:
			
		

> Check the permissions of your home directory and ~/.login_conf.
> 
> To restore permissions:
> 
> ...



This is not whats causing problems...
I  tied already

it's something on global matter....

currently i started patching my FBSD, hopefully that might fix problem.... meanwhile i'm opened to suggestions


EDIT:
my guess is problem is in /etc
however i didn't modify anything, quite some time.... (except /etc/fstab)

EDIT2:
No luck

EDIT3:
OK i did change owner for /home (it was set by accident wrong)
after i *chmod u=rwx,og=rx /home* everything seam to be working


----------



## cajunman4life (Jan 2, 2009)

I run in to the same problem on one of my systems with chmod o= $HOME... But it only happens if I physically log in at the console (doesn't happen when logging in over SSH). But that doesn't happen all that often, as this is a server machine and the console is only there for "emergencies". So in the rare instance I'm logging in from the console I just do a quick "cd" the first thing. Not a problem for me, but I see how it could be a problem if this were a desktop and it happens every time you log in...


----------

